# jeep redboy



## kstr0h

sorry for all the threads!!!


i was looking through the paper and i called this person who said they have jeep redboy apbt's. im going tomarrow to look at them. can anyone give me some good information on them? and if anyone has a adult one can they post a picture?

thanks


----------



## Sadie

Those lines are game lines ... Marty knows a lot about those lines and can post some pics of his Jeep and redboy dogs ....

Game Lines typically extreme high energy, very high strung, Very DA , if you don't have the exp in handling game bred dogs I do not recommend getting one as your first pet. These dogs require an exp owner who knows how to properly handle and contain them.


----------



## Sadie

CHAMPION GATOR
"I believe Gator to be one of the best producers ever. I
believe the quality of his offspring exceeds......his grand sire,
JEEP."
- J. Crenshaw




Better than Red Boy? Absolutely.
***revised by FIFTY. Oct. 1 2005


Since I wrote the original articles on this site under the handle of Mr. Jeep, we have
seen quite a bit of interest in the Red Boy line, but I would now like to take this one
step further in discussion and deal with what is truly a better all around dog.

To give a quick recap from my previous articles, - Red Boy dogs have been sought out for the
gameness that they have been well known for, however with that said a pure, or overly tight Red Boy
dog does have its shortcomings and many of these will be addressed here in this article.
The Red Boy blood while contributing greatly to gameness in a line also has a reputation of
producing a dumber than average dog, hence the term dumb game. This becomes more apparent
when higher percentages of this bloodline are used. There is also another drawback to this line
when bred tight and that is in the quality of mouth that these dogs will produce. Tight Red Boy
breeding's tend to produce dogs with average to below average bite. This is something that is an
undesirable trait for those that are looking at being competitive in the world of fast lane competition.
The quality of Red Boy dogs has also diminished as the years have gone on as a result of popularity.
Many people today are using tight Red Boy stock that is not based on proven dogs, therefore the line
in its pure form is not much better then it would have been 10 years back.
So what is better than Red Boy? How can we avoid the mistakes of those that have only sought out
gameness from this line?
Today the best of this line was a result of a cross of the Jeep blood into the Red Boy line itself.
At one time this would have been looked at as a cross, however today the Jeep/Red Boy line is so
highly refined that it produces a dog that is as game as the Red Boy line, but without many of the
negatives that have been attached to a tighter Red Boy dog.
So what is an ideal combination?
The Jeep/Red Boy dog is no longer a hybrid cross, but rather a combination of the best that these
two lines have to offer. It has also been refined over the past 10 years now to produce a dog that is
as game as a pure Red Boy dog would be, but without the high percentages of dumb, or soft
mouthed dogs that the Red Boy line has been known to produce. Another benefit of the Jeep/Red
Boy line was an increase in the quality of the overall dog. You now have a dog with an abundance of
gameness, high ability, and a mouth that would rate in the average to above average range
depending on the percentages of each bloodline used in its pure form.
The Jeep/Red Boy line seems to offer the best that both lines have to offer in a 75/25 combination.
That would be a 75% Jeep dog, with 25% of quality Red Boy blood. The higher the percentage of
Red Boy in this mix brings down the quality of this line, as the undesirable traits of the Red Boy line
will appear.
The first dog to truly break out and demonstrate the power of this combination was White's Tab
(ROM). Tab is a true 50% Jeep 50% Red Boy cross. Many of Tab's first successes where dog that
came as a result of breeding to Crenshaw's Irene. Irene was a straight Jeep dog. The combination of
Tab and Irene produced the first true tests of this theory. P. Rodriguez was one of the first to own a
Tab x Irene dog and that dogs name was Gator. Gator made his championship into some of the best
competition around in Rodriguez's hands. Later due to some financial issues Ch. Gator was sold to
Crenshaw who brought out Gator for one more win into some of the finest that Mexico had to offer.
The dog then became known as Crenshaw's Ch. Gator. Gator was a true 75% Jeep 25% Red Boy
cross.
The story of Ch Gator starts in the deep south, born on the yard of A White he was soon sold to P.
Rodriquez. He started his schooling at a young age & he was at the top of his class. Brought out for
his first he simply over powered his opponent & won with ease in 39 minutes. Number two was
hooked & he went in with a fury & it was over in 38 minutes.
At this point his stud career was started & Rodriquez was looking for number three. Finally the date
was set for the thrird show. As always Gator was a bear for work & his keep went perfect. He was in
great shape & all was made ready for number three. This match would be for his championship all
three within one year. The day came & the time drew near. When Gator was released the out come
was never in doubt as he was on top all the way. Now in a 37 minutes he was Ch Gator.
Many good bitches were bred to the little dog & it looked like he was quite a good producer of quality
BULLDOGS. It looked like a great future for Ch Gator. But hard times fell on Rodriquez & he had to
put his Ch Gator up for sale.
Crenshaw was in the market for the dog, especially since he was a double grandson of the great
Crenshaw's Ch Jeep ROM. Crenshaw bought the dog & started looking for number four. Some
thought that it was crazy to use Ch Gator again, but Crenshaw wanted to see for himself what the
little dog was made of.
The match was made into the four time winner Bellon's Ch Chambooger, one that many said Ch
Gator didn't have a chance of beating. Well someone forgot to tell Ch Gator. His keep went well & the
two year lay off didn't seem to have too much effect on the little dog. The time was at hand & on the
fly Ch Chambooger caught Ch Gator in the rear end, where he stayed doing of damage for the first
twenty five minutes. Things didn't look too good for Ch Gator, but he started to get a little rough on
Ch Chambooger & the tide turned. Ch Gator got up and started to work on Ch Chambooger who got
behind & didn't like it. He was a whipped dog at 51 minutes. Gator came from behind to win a very
tough match. I've heard a few critics of this little Ch Gator, some said he never should have took what
he did against Ch Chambooger. I think you need to take into account something we call GAMENESS.
he beat a four time winner that no other dog could stay with for even an hour. He never made a bad
move & when he could he came to the top & gave as good as he got. Something we call
GAMENESS!! Something that this little Champion knows all about.
Crenshaw's Ch. Gator was not only a successful combination of the Jeep/Red Boy line, but also
ushered in a new generation of dogs that would be based on this successful combination. Gator
unfortunately did not live an overly long life, but during his time that he was at stud he proved that he
could reproduce these qualities. Crenshaw's Ch. Gator has since become an ROM producer.
Another dog that is becoming quite well respected, as a producer is a brother to Ch. Gator named
White's K.A..
His sire Tab (ROM) is now part of the history of this breed, but because of his advanced age he has
not been popular as a stud dog over the past year or so, and questions remain about his current
state of fertility.
K.A. is without a doubt the best producing son of Tab (ROM) and Irene alive today. He is also a dog
that has a significant number of highly respected offspring that are fast lane material in percentages
that surpass that of his sire Tab (ROM) based on number of breeding's.
K.A. as mentioned above is solely owned by Pro Line Kennels. K.A. is not just a pretty pedigree dog.
He's a well-proven game dog that is producing a caliber of offspring that are of the highest quality
that can compete and win against the best that the world of fast lane competition has to offer.
Scratchliner Kennels recently became aware of this when they lost with one of their finer bitches to a
daughter of K.A..
So what is an yet even better combination?
It is another cross becoming well respected, that also comes from the likes of Mr. Crenshaw. That
would be Jeep/Redboy/Rascal.
CH Rascal, a great 8xw, 1xl. Rascal produced more good dogs than many recognized. With 9 Ch.'s
and 1 Gr.Ch. to his credit, Ch.Rascal has had a major impact on the dogs of today. A brother to
Wood's Oso ***** and Boudreaux'Lupe, from P. CARVER'S BLACK SHINE bred to CARVER'S
ORPHAN ANNIE II (2XW). Rascal bred dogs tend to produce dogs with average to above average
bite, ruffness and excellent wrestling ability.
Gene's Lug POR is a great producing son of Jeep from Gene's Honey a daughter of Rascal J.R.
Rascal J.R., a very important factor in this line.
THIS DOG WAS THE BEST OF BOTH OF HIS PARENTS. HARD MOUTH, LOTS OF SMART'S AND
DEEP GAME. When I say parents I mean CH Rascal and Creshaw's CH Honeybunch (which we
know is Jeep's Dam also) making Rascal J.R. the key.
Now, for those looking to get in on the ground floor of the purest that the Jeep/Redboy/Rascal line
has to offer, you should look no further than Caldwell's Dragon.
Dragon was bred and is owned by Cold Steel Pits. He is a true son of CH Gator from
CH CRENSHAW'S MISS POLLY . Miss Polly is a daughter of Gene's Lug from DUPREL'S SADIE.
Sadie is a heavy bred Rascal bitch making Miss Polly 15 times the Classic P. CARVER'S BLACK
SHINE and CARVER'S ORPHAN ANNIE II (2XW) breeding, making Dragon the complete
Jeep/Redboy/Rascal line.


----------



## Sadie

CHAMPION GATOR
"I believe Gator to be one of the best producers ever. I
believe the quality of his offspring exceeds......his grand sire,
JEEP."
- J. Crenshaw




Better than Red Boy? Absolutely.



Since I wrote the original articles on this site under the handle of Mr. Jeep, we have
seen quite a bit of interest in the Red Boy line, but I would now like to take this one
step further in discussion and deal with what is truly a better all around dog.

To give a quick recap from my previous articles, - Red Boy dogs have been sought out for the
gameness that they have been well known for, however with that said a pure, or overly tight Red Boy
dog does have its shortcomings and many of these will be addressed here in this article.
The Red Boy blood while contributing greatly to gameness in a line also has a reputation of
producing a dumber than average dog, hence the term dumb game. This becomes more apparent
when higher percentages of this bloodline are used. There is also another drawback to this line
when bred tight and that is in the quality of mouth that these dogs will produce. Tight Red Boy
breeding's tend to produce dogs with average to below average bite. This is something that is an
undesirable trait for those that are looking at being competitive in the world of fast lane competition.
The quality of Red Boy dogs has also diminished as the years have gone on as a result of popularity.
Many people today are using tight Red Boy stock that is not based on proven dogs, therefore the line
in its pure form is not much better then it would have been 10 years back.
So what is better than Red Boy? How can we avoid the mistakes of those that have only sought out
gameness from this line?
Today the best of this line was a result of a cross of the Jeep blood into the Red Boy line itself.
At one time this would have been looked at as a cross, however today the Jeep/Red Boy line is so
highly refined that it produces a dog that is as game as the Red Boy line, but without many of the
negatives that have been attached to a tighter Red Boy dog.
So what is an ideal combination?
The Jeep/Red Boy dog is no longer a hybrid cross, but rather a combination of the best that these
two lines have to offer. It has also been refined over the past 10 years now to produce a dog that is
as game as a pure Red Boy dog would be, but without the high percentages of dumb, or soft
mouthed dogs that the Red Boy line has been known to produce. Another benefit of the Jeep/Red
Boy line was an increase in the quality of the overall dog. You now have a dog with an abundance of
gameness, high ability, and a mouth that would rate in the average to above average range
depending on the percentages of each bloodline used in its pure form.
The Jeep/Red Boy line seems to offer the best that both lines have to offer in a 75/25 combination.
That would be a 75% Jeep dog, with 25% of quality Red Boy blood. The higher the percentage of
Red Boy in this mix brings down the quality of this line, as the undesirable traits of the Red Boy line
will appear.
The first dog to truly break out and demonstrate the power of this combination was White's Tab
(ROM). Tab is a true 50% Jeep 50% Red Boy cross. Many of Tab's first successes where dog that
came as a result of breeding to Crenshaw's Irene. Irene was a straight Jeep dog. The combination of
Tab and Irene produced the first true tests of this theory. P. Rodriguez was one of the first to own a
Tab x Irene dog and that dogs name was Gator. Gator made his championship into some of the best
competition around in Rodriguez's hands. Later due to some financial issues Ch. Gator was sold to
Crenshaw who brought out Gator for one more win into some of the finest that Mexico had to offer.
The dog then became known as Crenshaw's Ch. Gator. Gator was a true 75% Jeep 25% Red Boy
cross.
The story of Ch Gator starts in the deep south, born on the yard of A White he was soon sold to P.
Rodriquez. He started his schooling at a young age & he was at the top of his class. Brought out for
his first he simply over powered his opponent & won with ease in 39 minutes. Number two was
hooked & he went in with a fury & it was over in 38 minutes.
At this point his stud career was started & Rodriquez was looking for number three. Finally the date
was set for the thrird show. As always Gator was a bear for work & his keep went perfect. He was in
great shape & all was made ready for number three. This match would be for his championship all
three within one year. The day came & the time drew near. When Gator was released the out come
was never in doubt as he was on top all the way. Now in a 37 minutes he was Ch Gator.
Many good bitches were bred to the little dog & it looked like he was quite a good producer of quality
BULLDOGS. It looked like a great future for Ch Gator. But hard times fell on Rodriquez & he had to
put his Ch Gator up for sale.
Crenshaw was in the market for the dog, especially since he was a double grandson of the great
Crenshaw's Ch Jeep ROM. Crenshaw bought the dog & started looking for number four. Some
thought that it was crazy to use Ch Gator again, but Crenshaw wanted to see for himself what the
little dog was made of.
The match was made into the four time winner Bellon's Ch Chambooger, one that many said Ch
Gator didn't have a chance of beating. Well someone forgot to tell Ch Gator. His keep went well & the
two year lay off didn't seem to have too much effect on the little dog. The time was at hand & on the
fly Ch Chambooger caught Ch Gator in the rear end, where he stayed doing of damage for the first
twenty five minutes. Things didn't look too good for Ch Gator, but he started to get a little rough on
Ch Chambooger & the tide turned. Ch Gator got up and started to work on Ch Chambooger who got
behind & didn't like it. He was a whipped dog at 51 minutes. Gator came from behind to win a very
tough match. I've heard a few critics of this little Ch Gator, some said he never should have took what
he did against Ch Chambooger. I think you need to take into account something we call GAMENESS.
he beat a four time winner that no other dog could stay with for even an hour. He never made a bad
move & when he could he came to the top & gave as good as he got. Something we call
GAMENESS!! Something that this little Champion knows all about.
Crenshaw's Ch. Gator was not only a successful combination of the Jeep/Red Boy line, but also
ushered in a new generation of dogs that would be based on this successful combination. Gator
unfortunately did not live an overly long life, but during his time that he was at stud he proved that he
could reproduce these qualities. Crenshaw's Ch. Gator has since become an ROM producer.
Another dog that is becoming quite well respected, as a producer is a brother to Ch. Gator named
White's K.A..
His sire Tab (ROM) is now part of the history of this breed, but because of his advanced age he has
not been popular as a stud dog over the past year or so, and questions remain about his current
state of fertility.
K.A. is without a doubt the best producing son of Tab (ROM) and Irene alive today. He is also a dog
that has a significant number of highly respected offspring that are fast lane material in percentages
that surpass that of his sire Tab (ROM) based on number of breeding's.
K.A. as mentioned above is solely owned by Pro Line Kennels. K.A. is not just a pretty pedigree dog.
He's a well-proven game dog that is producing a caliber of offspring that are of the highest quality
that can compete and win against the best that the world of fast lane competition has to offer.
Scratchliner Kennels recently became aware of this when they lost with one of their finer bitches to a
daughter of K.A..
So what is an yet even better combination?
It is another cross becoming well respected, that also comes from the likes of Mr. Crenshaw. That
would be Jeep/Redboy/Rascal.
CH Rascal, a great 8xw, 1xl. Rascal produced more good dogs than many recognized. With 9 Ch.'s
and 1 Gr.Ch. to his credit, Ch.Rascal has had a major impact on the dogs of today. A brother to
Wood's Oso ***** and Boudreaux'Lupe, from P. CARVER'S BLACK SHINE bred to CARVER'S
ORPHAN ANNIE II (2XW). Rascal bred dogs tend to produce dogs with average to above average
bite, ruffness and excellent wrestling ability.
Gene's Lug POR is a great producing son of Jeep from Gene's Honey a daughter of Rascal J.R.
Rascal J.R., a very important factor in this line.
THIS DOG WAS THE BEST OF BOTH OF HIS PARENTS. HARD MOUTH, LOTS OF SMART'S AND
DEEP GAME. When I say parents I mean CH Rascal and Creshaw's CH Honeybunch (which we
know is Jeep's Dam also) making Rascal J.R. the key.
Now, for those looking to get in on the ground floor of the purest that the Jeep/Redboy/Rascal line
has to offer, you should look no further than Caldwell's Dragon.
Dragon was bred and is owned by Cold Steel Pits. He is a true son of CH Gator from
CH CRENSHAW'S MISS POLLY . Miss Polly is a daughter of Gene's Lug from DUPREL'S SADIE.
Sadie is a heavy bred Rascal bitch making Miss Polly 15 times the Classic P. CARVER'S BLACK
SHINE and CARVER'S ORPHAN ANNIE II (2XW) breeding, making Dragon the complete
Jeep/Redboy/Rascal line.


----------



## Sadie

Here is CH jeep










http://www.apbtpedigrees.com/printpedigree/printout.php?recordID=828


----------



## Sadie

Bass Tramp Redboy










ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [60] :: BASS' TRAMP RED BOY (3XW)


----------



## Marty

SadieBlues said:


> Those lines are game lines ... Marty knows a lot about those lines and can post some pics of his Jeep and redboy dogs ....


----------



## s.mariegreene

this is a my female jeep / redboy


----------



## kstr0h

thanks guys,


those are some good looking dogs


are they pure apbt


----------



## BedlamBully

My Boy

















I know in another thread you wear asking about BIG dogs. These lines are not large dogs. Bomber tops the scale at a whopping 27lbs lol


----------



## performanceknls

kstr0h said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> those are some good looking dogs
> 
> are they pure apbt


Don't real APBT's confused with bullies. Yes this are examples of "real" APBT's not any mix breed. Redboy/Jeep is a good combo but not for the beginner APBT owner.


----------



## kstr0h

is that the average weight? 25-30 pounds?
the guy whos selling it says its 4 and a half months and ts about 25pounds


----------



## BedlamBully

Yes these are TRUE American Pit Bull Terriers. Like PK said though they are not for the first time owner. These lines have remained pretty true to the origins of the APBT and can be a handful to handle. They take a very responsible and dedicated owner, and lots of time and patience.

The average weight is really anything within the standard, but you generally won't see any large than 40-ish.


----------



## kstr0h

in general for a apbt, whats the weight range?


----------



## BedlamBully

Here are the standards
UKC
United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)
ADBA
American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## Marty

Heres a few more for ya...

AKA jr...



















Sheena...



















As was said... these dogs are very DA and are not for a first time owner!


----------



## kstr0h

BedlamBully said:


> Here are the standards
> UKC
> United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)
> ADBA
> American Dog Breeders Association


thanks for the information


----------



## kstr0h

how much do these dog ussally go for? im just curious to see if the person selling it is selling it for a reasonable price



and once again, thats a good looking dog haha


sounds dumb but da?


and if you guys dont suggest this dog for first, which do you suggest?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

kstr0h said:


> how much do these dog ussally go for? im just curious to see if the person selling it is selling it for a reasonable price


prices vary.. but it really shouldnt matter



kstr0h said:


> sounds dumb but da?


dog agression. its a trait u can not "fix" its just happens with these dogs. this is something u will have to read up and understand COMPLETELY before gettin a "hot" dog



kstr0h said:


> and if you guys dont suggest this dog for first, which do you suggest?


i would suggest something more a little low key like an Ambully or a Staff... These dogs still might end up being DA but its alot less likely it will be on the degree of thse gamebred dogs...

why not rescue a dog?


----------



## BedlamBully

DA=Dog Aggression. Game dogs have a tendancy to be very dog/animal aggressive. Its not something that you can teach them not to do its part of their genetic make up.

Show lines are a better bet for a first time owner.
Honestly I'm not too familiar with a lot of show lines but friends of mine have Lar-Sans dogs and they are pretty happy with them


----------



## performanceknls

MARTY, quit making me jealous! lol those are some great looking dogs you have 

I was just going to suggest show line kennels for a new APBT owner. 
My great friend from Caragan Kennels has some great dogs and I have several show dogs from her. She has a few pup left from her last litter and is getting ready to breed 2 more litters soon that is going to be fantastic. It might sound like allot of puppies at one time but one bitch is co-owned by her and I and another bitch is the litter-mate to my dog and is owned by someone else. She is using her male as the stud. Confused? sorry.....lol
Anyway..... She has some great dogs and is a very respectable breeder. She also has some Lar-san lines. Be ready to pay a little more for the pup but well worth it if you want a great puppy.

CARAGAN KENNEL Pit Bulls specializing in Red Nose & Black American Pit Bull Terrier breeders


----------



## kstr0h

performanceknls said:


> MARTY, quit making me jealous! lol those are some great looking dogs you have
> 
> I was just going to suggest show line kennels for a new APBT owner.
> My great friend from Caragan Kennels has some great dogs and I have several show dogs from her. She has a few pup left from her last litter and is getting ready to breed 2 more litters soon that is going to be fantastic. It might sound like allot of puppies at one time but one bitch is co-owned by her and I and another bitch is the litter-mate to my dog and is owned by someone else. She is using her male as the stud. Confused? sorry.....lol
> Anyway..... She has some great dogs and is a very respectable breeder. She also has some Lar-san lines. Be ready to pay a little more for the pup but well worth it if you want a great puppy.
> 
> CARAGAN KENNEL Pit Bulls specializing in Red Nose & Black* American Pit Bull Terrier breeders


wow those dogs look great! haha. id be really interested in getting one from them. you said they have some left? do you know if they ship?


----------



## BedlamBully

Just email Cheryl, She does ship. 
Be ready to pay good money and to sign a strict contract. She doesn't just hand her pups over to anyone!


----------



## kstr0h

BedlamBully said:


> Just email Cheryl, She does ship.
> Be ready to pay good money and to sign a strict contract. She doesn't just hand her pups over to anyone!


good money as in how much? haha


----------



## BedlamBully

Uh look under her Breedings link. Prices are posted there sometimes.


----------



## kstr0h

oh jeez, those are way to expensive, plus shipping would be crazy, since im on the other side of the u.s


----------



## performanceknls

It's under 200 to ship and if you call her she might come down on price a little. What you have to understand is these are show dogs not pets. These are well bred dogs that cost money to maintain, show, and breed. Good luck in your search if you are looking for dogs from a breeder of show lines you will pay more. Game bred dogs are a little less expensive but hard to handle for the first time APBT owner. If you are looking for a quality dog you might have to dig deep in your pockets.


----------



## ralford08

Another breeder i would recomend would be Eddie Falin. He produces some great dogs for a reasonable price, some of which are not very da. I bought a female from him four years ago and she has been a great dog. I would contact him by phone because he's hard to get in touch with on the computer. Eddie or Sandra Falin at 423-447-2558


----------



## dennispits

ralford08 said:


> Another breeder i would recomend would be Eddie Falin. He produces some great dogs for a reasonable price, some of which are not very da. I bought a female from him four years ago and she has been a great dog. I would contact him by phone because he's hard to get in touch with on the computer. Eddie or Sandra Falin at 423-447-2558


They do produce some great dogs, but most are DA. I know all the ones I got from him are.


----------



## dennispits

The dog in my avatar is a Jeep/Redboy.


----------



## SEO

Marty said:


>


Could I see the ped on the first dog? I think and hope Chiqui will look like that or the second dog.


----------



## Marty

SEO said:


> Could I see the ped on the first dog? I think and hope Chiqui will look like that or the second dog.


Both dogs are litter mates so this ped is on both dogs...

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [213156] :: GAME-DOG.COM'S A.K.A.

BTK really liked Finale


----------



## JFlowersLA

I hate you marty!!  I love your dogs, Lil bit is by far my favorite. Man if I had a larger backyard with no neighbors, my yard would be full of work gear and game dogs!


----------



## bahamutt99

Her top half is Jeep/Redboy.


----------



## banana man

my dog is 27 kg about 45 pound what type of pitbull would you say he was ..heres a pic


----------



## banana man

or does he look more like a staffy bull terrier


----------



## Saint Francis

Honeybunch Honeybunch Honeybunch! That is all


----------



## gamer

Hard to tell if you dont have papers, looks like he possibly has AB in him but who knows


----------



## banana man

well if you cant tell here then no one can say what he is ,


----------



## mattytang

*Evil CH JEEP*


----------



## JayHawk

Heres my Jeep/Redboy Preacher
View attachment 7042


View attachment 7043
[/ATTACH]


----------



## gamer

I love the name preacher and he is a good looking boy


----------



## Firehazard

Good posts, great dogs.. SadieBlue I agree with the facts you state, except one small detail... Some people have dogs that are 60%Jocko and 40% Redboy and call them Redboy dogs, The dogs that I have seen that have been heavy Redboy with lil' Jocko did lose mouth, the Jocko/Redboy dogs that are 60% Jocko or more, what I call heavy Jocko light on the Redboy, these dogs generally have a steel trap jaw, wind, and "pit" intelligence, I have only seen a few kennels with heavy Jocko light on the Redboy dogs, most are no longer public. I think [email protected] PK has a few heavy Jocko light on the Redboy,IMO that last litter she had is priceless.. Im not much on Jeep dogs but to each her/ his own.


----------



## Firehazard

SEO said:


> Could I see the ped on the first dog? I think and hope Chiqui will look like that or the second dog.


Even though Im not much on Jeep dogs, I love Lil' Bit... That is one spectacular dog you got there! Good stuff you got there.


----------



## clstaley

Sadie said:


> Those lines are game lines ... Marty knows a lot about those lines and can post some pics of his Jeep and redboy dogs ....
> 
> Game Lines typically extreme high energy, very high strung, Very DA , if you don't have the exp in handling game bred dogs I do not recommend getting one as your first pet. These dogs require an exp owner who knows how to properly handle and contain them.


I have to agree. I own to one purebred jeep dog and one that is half jeep and half budweiser crusher. Both of them are very high strung, however all they want is the attention. The two were bred together and had one puppy and the puppy is taking after the jeep bloodline. The man that bought the pup said I didn't sale him a dog, I sold him a demon.


----------



## 75%jeep25%redboy

*looking for a 75%jeep 25%redboy male puppy*

i have been looking for a 75%jeep 25%redboy male pup for 6months now does anybody know of any good kennels that produce really game dogs with heavy mouth i do alot of hog hunting in my area i live in central florida i also want to get a kennel started i already have 3 of them so i can handle a game dog can anyone help


----------



## snsg2h

The CH Jeep picture that was posted on the first page is so sad to me. This dog's face is scarred. Why are people so cruel. This dog was clearly a fighting dog. I hope there are no dog-fighters on this site, but sadly, there probably are.... It just breaks my heart. These dogs will do anything for their human.


----------



## Sadie

snsg2h said:


> The CH Jeep picture that was posted on the first page is so sad to me. This dog's face is scarred. Why are people so cruel. This dog was clearly a fighting dog. I hope there are no dog-fighters on this site, but sadly, there probably are.... It just breaks my heart. These dogs will do anything for their human.


CH Jeep is a fighting dog that's why ... He was fought back when it was legal. This site is not filled with dog fighter's however those who own APBT's do acknowledge the fact that our dog's are a product of game dogs. That is how we got the dogs we have now!! They came from GAME DOGS! It's one thing to not agree with fighting dogs but it's a sad case when you don't acknowledge and respect your dog's history.


----------



## dixieland

Sadie said:


> CH Jeep is a fighting dog that's why ... He was fought back when it was legal. This site is not filled with dog fighter's however those who own APBT's do acknowledge the fact that our dog's are a product of game dogs. That is how we got the dogs we have now!! They came from GAME DOGS! It's one thing to not agree with fighting dogs but it's a sad case when you don't acknowledge and respect your dog's history.


:goodpost:


----------



## snsg2h

I completely understand and respect their history. I wasn't meaning it that way! I was just stating that it is a sad history, that's all.


----------



## Sadie

75%jeep25%redboy said:


> i have been looking for a 75%jeep 25%redboy male pup for 6months now does anybody know of any good kennels that produce really game dogs with heavy mouth i do alot of hog hunting in my area i live in central florida i also want to get a kennel started i already have 3 of them so i can handle a game dog can anyone help


I don't know of any good kennels breeding jeep/red boy dogs that deal with the general public most of the guys I know will not put their dogs in the hands of people they don't know well. I do know that if your looking for game dog's / actual tested dogs your going to have a hard time finding anything like that as game testing in this country is illegal. And unless you are apart of the inner circles of real dog men you won't find such stock. I can tell you I own a Jeep/Redboy dog who is double bred Jeep her parent's are directly off of White's KA POR who was owned by Pro Line Kennels and I am not sure if they are still breeding or not but they had some of the purest Jeep/Redboy blood out there.

This is my dog's ped she was bred for brood stock and is as tight as Jeep as you can get. But she is not available for breeding.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [175576] :: AKA X FINALE


----------



## 9361

:SMH:....with a little smirk on my face.


----------



## Sadie

snsg2h said:


> I completely understand and respect their history. I wasn't meaning it that way! I was just stating that it is a sad history, that's all.


Also I am not trying to give you a hard time but just because a dog is all scarred up doesn't mean that it's been fought. APBT's are extremely Dog Aggressive so it's not uncommon for an APBT living in a home or a yard with multiple APBT's to have some battle scars from accidental yard fights. Just a heads up a scar on a pit bull does not mean it's been fought and you shouldn't assume otherwise. Common public stereotype that we face as APBT owner's if our dog has a scar that means we fight our dogs pretty silly and sad. Anyway before you judge you should make sure that your not prematurely assuming without knowing all the facts involved. This is what APBT owner's go through on a daily basis when the public and media outlet's label our dog's as child killing monster's we know that is the furthest thing from the truth and 9 times out of 10 when one of these dog's kill a human or a child they are not really APBT's they are some mutt or like breed that looks like an APBT. But in any event we don't like it when we as APBT owner's and our dog's are stereotyped or judged so we shouldn't do it to each other. Again not trying to give you a hard time just giving you something to think about.


----------



## aus_staffy

Sadie said:


> Also I am not trying to give you a hard time but just because a dog is all scarred up doesn't mean that it's been fought. APBT's are extremely Dog Aggressive so it's not uncommon for an APBT living in a home or a yard with multiple APBT's to have some battle scars from accidental yard fights. Just a heads up a scar on a pit bull does not mean it's been fought and you shouldn't assume otherwise. Common public stereotype that we face as APBT owner's if our dog has a scar that means we fight our dogs pretty silly and sad. Anyway before you judge you should make sure that your not prematurely assuming without knowing all the facts involved. This is what APBT owner's go through on a daily basis when the public and media outlet's label our dog's as child killing monster's we know that is the furthest thing from the truth and 9 times out of 10 when one of these dog's kill a human or a child they are not really APBT's they are some mutt or like breed that looks like an APBT. But in any event we don't like it when we as APBT owner's and our dog's are stereotyped or judged so we shouldn't do it to each other. Again not trying to give you a hard time just giving you something to think about.


:goodpost: Excellent post, my good lady.


----------



## Sadie

Awe shucks thanks my Aussie mate!!!


----------



## performanceknls

What about good redboy/ jocko dogs? Not only because I own them and love them but I have several that would be good as hog dogs if I was into that sort of thing. There are a lot of RBJ dogs but I cannot help on the jeep side sorry.


----------



## william williamson

performanceknls said:


> What about good redboy/ jocko dogs? Not only because I own them and love them but I have several that would be good as hog dogs if I was into that sort of thing. There are a lot of RBJ dogs but I cannot help on the jeep side sorry.


the red dog story is actually about some jocko redboy blood.from Mr. Chavis and the lumberton and red springs NC region.they didn't have dogs,they had the nicest animals disguised as dawgs.man, I remember it like it was yesterday.
A chilly night,settin 'round the fire barrel and hearin about these dogs. I'd been in it around 2-3 years. they finally cottoned to me,them lumbee and tuscarora indians didn't take well to white folk.I was A bit of A mad man back then. they was times I'd show up on the weekend cut and swolt up from A barroom brawl or A good 'ol fist fight at the fish camp.Mr. Chavis finally asked me,"boy! what'd ya do when you goes home?roll into your dogs yourself"?
and them fellers would go on about blood.
i've said this before.I've seen them guys have papers that were hand written, and some of them were 40-50 years old or older,and they even had some where they were still handwriting their own dogs still to then.and not registerin them.


----------



## Eric

Always with the good posts Sadie


----------



## junkyard

I love me some jeep/rb dogs!


----------



## HeavyJeep

I know Im late in the thread but I wanted to still put up My Angel









ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [64991] :: (GOLSON'S)MURRAY'S ANGEL

opinions??


----------



## HeavyJeep

And while Im here I will put one up of one of her daughters:roll:
Mmm.. lunch!!


----------



## Firehazard

Im with PK a well bred JRB dog, heavy on the Jocko; doesnt need Jeep... PLENTY of goods for any task you ask....... Dogs that are more 50/50 or heavy on the Redboy DO really well with the right Jeep cross.. The best JRB/Jeep dogs are from the source(Garrett/White) hard to beat; all the others are wannabe ped stackers are creating HA dogs JMO.
AVA and Lil Bit.. are the best examples of JRB/JEEP dogs I've seen since Whites KA.


----------



## Firehazard

william williamson said:


> the red dog story is actually about some jocko redboy blood.from Mr. Chavis and the lumberton and red springs NC region.they didn't have dogs,they had the nicest animals disguised as dawgs.man, I remember it like it was yesterday.
> A chilly night,settin 'round the fire barrel and hearin about these dogs. I'd been in it around 2-3 years. they finally cottoned to me,them lumbee and tuscarora indians didn't take well to white folk.I was A bit of A mad man back then. they was times I'd show up on the weekend cut and swolt up from A barroom brawl or A good 'ol fist fight at the fish camp.Mr. Chavis finally asked me,"boy! what'd ya do when you goes home?roll into your dogs yourself"?
> and them fellers would go on about blood.
> i've said this before.I've seen them guys have papers that were hand written, and some of them were 40-50 years old or older,and they even had some where they were still handwriting their own dogs still to then.and not registerin them.


:goodpost::clap:


----------



## Sadie

HeavyJeep said:


> I know Im late in the thread but I wanted to still put up My Angel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [64991] :: (GOLSON'S)MURRAY'S ANGEL
> 
> opinions??


Nice ped Buddy!


----------



## dixieland

agreed!and she's a beauty too!


----------



## HeavyJeep

thank you both!


----------



## Saint Francis

Jeep, Jocko, Red Boy, Honeybunch, and Hank in my old pup's 4 generation...darn proud


----------



## Firehazard

Maybe oneday the gamedog fairy will bless me with a good un... Hahaha...


----------



## Saint Francis

I really doubt it FH...you're too naughty.


----------



## Firehazard

Ya know.. gotta do what you can do .. when you can do it.. thats the devil, they all wanna dance.............


----------



## Saint Francis

...ride the snake...seven miles long...the ancient snake...he's old, and his skin is cold


----------



## Firehazard

hahahahahaha! :rofl:


----------



## Saint Francis

Just a little Mr. Mojo Rising for ya...and let Old Scratch have his itch


----------

